# Video of our Martial Art.



## Ichi01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi to all,
please enjoy this 2nd video of our martial art!
http://youtu.be/31cIoPF_GpU

As many videos, they don't give a 100% view of what this art can offer. Just enjoy!

Cheers,


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, is Wing Tai a blended martial art?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geezer (Mar 17, 2013)

Slick vidio. What are your roots or sources? I see some WT looking stuff in there.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

I approve of the philosophy.

...Im not good at compliments, just take it as one


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2013)

The WC influence is very clear!


----------



## Steve (Mar 17, 2013)

Slick was the word that came to my mind, too.  Not sure what can be gleaned from such a polished production.   Played like a scene from a Bourne movie.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

Steve said:


> Slick was the word that came to my mind, too.  Not sure what can be gleaned from such a polished production.   Played like a scene from a Bourne movie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Well, the concept hes following and an idea of how they move. Of course, that would be lost on someone who didnt know what they were looking at. A training clip might be better.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 18, 2013)

A fan of the kick at :49 XD
I've heard of Wing Tai, but not much about it...how did it develop How does it differ from Wing Chun?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 18, 2013)

As for the video itself, I like it. Not sure it fully displays the art, but I would be certain to check it out, at least to learn more, if it was somewhere near me


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, the concept hes following and an idea of how they move. Of course, that would be lost on someone who didnt know what they were looking at. A training clip might be better.


Clearly it was lost on me.  It looks highly choreographed and well edited, which we all know can make even non-martial artists look really good.  would you mind filling me in on some of the concepts being followed?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 18, 2013)

Steve said:


> Clearly it was lost on me.  It looks highly choreographed and well edited, which we all know can make even non-martial artists look really good.  would you mind filling me in on some of the concepts being followed?



It literally plasters the concepts on the screen. I didnt mean to suggest that the demonstration was depicting them in practice - Theres too many ways to do what the principles cover for that to be ruled on. Yeah, it was choreographed and edited. I said a training clip might be better. What i see is something resembling WC, visually. But if i didnt have that point of reference, itd be lost on me.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 19, 2013)

Video looks great, a great way to promote your style/school! 
I wish my videos where as professional and "slick". 
I like others would like to see more on the style, 
especially an instructional video! 

Chris


----------

